# AGoT - House Steadfast



## Widowmaker (Sep 17, 2006)

_More info is posted below, but the game is getting set up. _ 

I am currently running a solo game with Starman in Westros. (A Game of Thrones and/or A Song of Ice and Fire. Whatever you want to call it.)

It has been the game I have enjoyed DM'ing the most. 

Now I would like the chance to see what kind of interest there is in a multiplayer game.

If anyone is interested in playing please post here. Thanks.

- Widowmaker

Edit: As of right now I have the following people interested in the game. 
Players: lissilambe, Waylander the Slayer, Voidrazor, Enforcer & Jdvn1
Alternates: Tonks, Lot, Agamon, & Glasseye

In Character / Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Azaar (Sep 17, 2006)

I might be interested.  I just finished reading the series to date, and I've absolutely loved it.  Haven't looked at the RPG itself as yet, but I do have access to a copy, so I can try to familiarize myself with it if necessary.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm interested. I'm not sure exactly what you're envisioning in terms of expanding your current game to include multiple players. Would a nephew of Daeron (who heretofore had remained neutral but is now being forced to choose sides) work as a character concept?


----------



## Technomancer (Sep 18, 2006)

I shelled out a lot of money for that book last Christmas and haven't gotten to use it yet, so I might be up for it.  Can you tell a little more about the game you're wanting to run?


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the series and would LOVE to play in a GoT game.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 18, 2006)

Indeed, I might be interested in the game, do we need to read much, or all, of the game you've been running? I'd like a little more info, but I'd be interested.

take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow! There is more interest than I thought.

Actually I was thinking about starting a completely new game. Starman is enjoying the solo aspect. And I wanted to try something a little different. So as for reading the other thread, that is not necessary.

I am open for just about anything.

Since lissilambe, Waylander the Slayer, Technomancer, Voidrazor, and Azaar were the first to have interest I would consider you for the game. My thoughts were for you to talk about it a little.

Somethings to consider would be timeline (Books, Rebellion, ...), area (North, King's Landing, Dragonstone...), and type of game (House, Political, Military...).

My only expectations would be to post at least a couple times a week. Otherwise the game dies. And no more than 5 players.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2006)

MY votes would be to set the campaign during or slightly after the books so far and have the campaing range throughout Westeros, focusing on politics with some military.


----------



## Technomancer (Sep 19, 2006)

Whatever time period and type of game we decide on, I'd like to keep it at least somewhat like a traditional game (Band of Heroes style).  I don't mind throwing in the political stuff (Game of Thrones style), but it's not really the type of gaming I'm used to and if that was the sole focus I'd probably be a fish out of water for a while.  So maybe a mix of politics and combat.

As for time period, I was thinking long ago when the seven kingdoms really were seven kingdoms.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 19, 2006)

Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! I'd definitely be interested in AGoT if there's still room.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally, I lean towards the Noble House style game, maybe starting off somewhere to the south, which isn't as focused on in the novels, the Stormlands or the Reach. I tend towards sometime just before the start of the series, sort of out of the way of the main action, with a nice mix of military/political adventure. however, I'm open to what other suggestions are tossed out as well.

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I see that are a variety of ideas. I suppose it would be easiest if I made some decisions. I will have to think about it a little. 

What I can say is that I am not interested in pure political (A Game of Thrones) type of game. 

I see you Enforcer. As I have said I will give the others first chance.

As a side note Starman has agreed to help me with some of this. So I will need to discuss options with him. 

On a second side note. I am heading to Canada to have eye surgery. So if you do not hear from me in a few days please don't fret.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 20, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I see you Enforcer. As I have said I will give the others first chance.



Excellent! I'll watch this thread in case someone changes their mind.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 21, 2006)

So far we have two areas people have discussed. 

Timeline
Just prior to Novels - 2 (lissilambe, Voidrazor)
Long Time Ago - 1 (Technomancer)


Type of Game
Noble House Game - 1 (lissilambe)
Band of Heroes - 1 (Technomancer)
Voidrazor - ??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Is knowledge of the world necessary? If not, I'm interested too.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 - Knowledge is not necessary but helpful. I will add you to the list along with Enforcer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool. I've played in a WoT game, and didn't know anything about the world. My character was someone from a small redneck sort of town, completely unaware of the outside world. I'd probably do something similar with this.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

I know I am too late for anything other than an alternate, but I just finished book three and would love to try a game version in the setting.

With the state of the world at the end of book three, I think a group of misplaced people simply trying to survive might be pretty effective also. You have danger all around you and besides your steel you can't really trust anything to be what it seems. All in all, I would be interested in any time frame to see it run.

*pulls up alt chair to wait*


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 21, 2006)

Gotcha Tonks,

Okay I have talked to Starman. 

I have decided to run a *Noble House* game. 

There are five openings. First choice is to lissilambe, Waylander the Slayer, Technomancer, Voidrazor, and Azaar.

Alternates at present are Enforcer, Jdvn1, and Tonks.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I'm definitely up for that. I like the Noble House, think it's the best of the choices for the AGoT game. As for when and where, I'm open to anything...I prefer more current day stuff, but I realize that going back in time opens up a lot of different possiblities. I tend toward minor houses, or inserting minor houses, but again, I'm pleased with anything.

Take care
Don


----------



## Technomancer (Sep 22, 2006)

Since we haven't started yet and there are plenty of alternates, I'm going to gracefully bow out of this one.  Nothing against the game, I just think another pbp may be more than I can chew right now.


----------



## Lot (Sep 22, 2006)

Please put me on the alt list.  I know it's a longshot at this point, but I love the setting and the game.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 23, 2006)

I think I'm 1st on the alt list, right? I'll be checking in as much as I can the next few days, but I'm on vacation, so it may not be 4-5 times a day.

I want to play an aspiring Water Dancer.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2006)

Darn, I'm late.  Add me to the lengthening Alt List, I'll be reading this with interest!


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 23, 2006)

I see you there Agamon. 

Well the first thing I need to decide is the timeline. I am looking one that I would feel comfortable Gm'ing. Not that before the novels is a problem, but I like the ability of flexibility. Something I have to think about with the novels in mind. 

Once that is done, then the House. An option I was thinking was if you the players wanted to create a new house within one of the greater houses? Otherwise I can pick one.

On Monday I will post the details. Sorry to keep dragging things out, but I didn't bring my book with me to Canada.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 23, 2006)

I want the GM to be as comfortable with the part of history that is chosen, so I'm fine with just about any period. As for a house, I like the idea of us players coming up with a minor house to insert, could be kind of fun. I look forward to Monday. 

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 23, 2006)

I know this is kind of hard for you guys but it may help everyone if there was discussion about what roles everyone wants to play. Nothing is off limits if you have an explanation. 

ie. If someone wants to play the House heir fine. 
    If someone wants to play the House Lord fine. 
    If someone wants to play the House jester fine.

Just give me a little bit to work with.

I know Enforcer wanted to play an aspiring Water Dancer. Tell me how your character received his training or even background in the Water Dancing. 

Another thing I was thinking is since there maybe some players wanting to play Nobles and such. ECL will be used.

At what level does everyone want to start?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2006)

My opinion, (which may mean little, considering a lot of people need to drop out before I get in), is this:

Start at level 4-5 if the PCs are fairly novice, or 9-10 if they've been around a while.  Just don't start at 1, or everybody will have to children. 

Go for a game style other than Band of Heroes.  BoH is often a better choice for tabletop games, but the other two styles flourish in this environment.

Were I to make a PC, it'd probably be a scout retainer for the house in a lower power game or the eldest son of the lord in a higher power game.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 23, 2006)

I was thinking of playing the bastard son or brother of the house lord that we're all attached to. As a rebellious young pup, he ran off to Braavos and other exotic locales, and has now returned--older, somewhat wiser, and a deadly viper with his odd Braavosi blade. But has he really changed so much that he's completely devoted to his family or are the rumors of his gambling debts and carousing in the Free Cities not far behind his arrival?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm interested in playing the house lord. If you're interested in character ideas to help build a framework for campaign ideas, how about something along these lines:

Our house was on the brink of becoming a greater house, and was securing its place by marrying one of the lord's son's to the daughter of an unaffiliated great house. But indstead of marriage an incident similar to the red wedding occurred and in one fell swoop most of our house was slaughtered. And whle my character was the designated heir, he was too young to assume control. Instead, in an unusual move, the house to which ours was pledged sent someone to 'help manage our affairs' until my character attained his majority. This stewart then went about trying to force our house into greater and greater dependence on our sworn great house. As my character's majority nears, he survives a poisoning attempt. In responce he sends men to stir up rumors of a company of brigands pillaging in the north. After the initial scouts sent to investigate fail to return, he prevails upon the steward to investigate it personally. With the steward temporarily gone, he takes his ancestral seat and must scramble for support before the house's 'benefactor' returns. The other PCs, having known my character as a child or otherwise having independence of spirit, probably don't treat him with the deference usually given to a house lord, but they may be the only ones he can trust.

As far as level goes, I generally find high a bit more interesting than low.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 23, 2006)

I've not really focused on any character concepts, waiting to see what the framework would be so that I could fit it in easily. With a little thought, I'm toying with a couple of notions, just not sure which interests me more. I'll have some more of an idea soon, I'm sure.

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 23, 2006)

lissilambe - No problem I understand. 

Voidrazor - I can work with it. Couple questions? If the timeline is near the books this can complicate things. Next what about the reaction of the greater house? They are going to be pissed. Depending on the house they may just use military force or extreme political pressure. Could be interesting. 

Enforcer - Either would work. Depending on if we use Voidrazor's history your character could play a very important role. 

Agamon - No problem on commenting. Always helps to have others speak. Please don't be afraid to comment. (That goes for everyone else, please insert your two cents. It always helps.)

Technomancer - Sorry to see you go. Thanx for the interest.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Voidrazor - I can work with it. Couple questions? If the timeline is near the books this can complicate things. Next what about the reaction of the greater house? They are going to be pissed. Depending on the house they may just use military force or extreme political pressure. Could be interesting.




If a lesser house had been on the brink of greatness before being cut down several years before the start of the books, it probably would have been mentioned somewhere along the way. But IMO, it wouldn't have necessarily effected the plot of the books. What our characters do in reaction to it all might change things. But that's another matter.

Its possible that the sworn greater house might have instigated the massacre. If their greatest vassal was about to become independent, having them pruned a bit would be very conveinient. They'd have to make a show of being pissed, though.


----------



## Starman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just dropping in my two cents here. As Widowmaker mentioned, I agreed to help him with ideas and concepts. 

Voidrazor, I think the basic outline of your story works just as well with a minor house clawing its way up politically without actually being on the verge of becoming a greater house. Perhaps it was becoming one of the more powerful houses sworn to a greater house and another house, jealous of its status, crushed it to maintain its own position. I think the story works just as well and you don't have everyone wondering in the back of their heads why the house has never been mentioned despite its potential status as a great house.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds workable.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 24, 2006)

and of course, there's no reason a more distaff member of a greater house wouldn't have been behind the scenes of the inter-house rivalry as well, if we wanted to have a great house looming as a shadow on the horizon. A Kevan Lannister type, or a Tyrell cousin or something (as purely examples, not implying those characters would do so, or should be used). Completely split from the attentions of the main great house leaders (who have their own agendas). Just a thought. Personally, rival lesser houses works well for the more direct conflict.

As for my own character concept, I was thinking either either a young woman striving to be a warrior and taken seriously as a scout and fighter in a man's world, encouraged by her grandfather (a higher up in the house guard), and having left her parents (mom was married off somewhere else, she ran back to granddad when parents tried to make her into a 'lady'); or a Dothraki, former slave, dragged over the poison sea by her cruel master, the house freed her, but now she's trapped (NO way she's going back over that ocean now) and works the stables due to her great skill in horses.

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 25, 2006)

Alright well I finally got a chance to get somethings written down and figured out. So here we go. I took some of the ideas and played with them. Here is the house I have created. It is not set in stone and things can be changed (to a degree).


_The year is 292. It has been eight years since Robert Baratheon seized the Iron Throne from Aerys II. _ 

*House Steadfast of Summerhall*
_“Steadfast and Loyal”_
Amongst the mountains of the Dornish Marches stands a ruined castle Summerhall. The once powerful castle is now the seat of House Steadfast.

*House History*
One of King Robert’s knights was a man named Ser Simon Steadfast. Ser Simon was a loyal knight and follower of Robert’s. During the Uprising Ser Simon distinguished himself at the three battles of Summerhall. For his service and bravery Ser Simon was raised to Lord of Summerhall, although now ruins.

House Caron of Nightsong was envious of the newly raised lords, for Lord Caron wanted Summerhall for there own. Due to politics the new House Steadfast had to swear loyalty to House Caron. In exchange for swearing loyalty Ser Simon married a daughter of Lord Caron, Lady Aimee. 

Ser Simon though was married once before, his previous wife died in childbirth. These children were first in line for Summerhall. Ser Simon agreed to name his first new child as heir to Summerhall. Unfortunately Ser Simon and Lady Aimee died of the grey plague. 

Ser Simon’s brother, Ser Vyncent, declared himself Regent and agreed to marry another daughter of House Caron. On Ser Vyncent’s wedding night he died while at the reception. Many whisper there was poison in his wine.

Ser Aaron Caron, Lord Caron’s younger brother, became the new regent and protector of House Steadfast and Summerhall. Ser Simon’s children were still young and unable to assume the responsibilities required. 

While some believe Lord Caron coveted Summerhall, others whisper Lord Caron wanted Ser Simon’s Valyrian sword as well. The night Ser Vyncent died the sword disappeared and has not been seen since. Some believe Sir Simon’s followers hid the sword, no one knows for sure. One thing Ser Aaron does wear is Ser Simon’s ring. Ser Simon wore the ring as a sign of his command of the land. Ser Vyncent wore it for a short time.

Many knights and lords complained to King Robert, but he was to busy consolidating power in King’s Landing. 

*House Personality & Prominent Members * 
Ser Simon was a loyal and brave. Ser Simon was also known as a great horseman and leader. Many hedge knights and retainers followed Ser Simon for no other reason than because he was a great leader. If Ser Simon had one weakness it was for a pretty face of a woman. Ser Simon was known for his carousing.

*House Holdings*
Summerhall was built by King Daeron II when he married the Dorne Princess Myriah. He used it as a summer residence. Located in the Dornish March it is located on the Northside of the Boneway. Summerhall was sieged three times by King Robert. It is a ruined castle now.

*House Position*
Viewed as a upstart house by many Lords, but many knights and lords look upon House Steadfast as equal for their service to King Robert. House Steadfast had to swear loyalty to House Caron, as they are Lords of the Dornish Marches in the Stormlands. As being a new house they do not have many resources but many hedge knights and loyal retainers.

_Allied Houses:_ Dondarrions, Manwoodys of Kingsgrave	
_Enemy Houses:_ Caron

*House Traits*
_Feats_: Blood of the Andals, Giant’s Blood, Noble Spirit, Stubborn, Animal Companion

_Social Status_: Rank 3 (Minor House)

*Character Creation as per AGOT RPG*
Point Buy: 28 points
Any member of House Steadfast will be +2 ECL
Any member who is a house retainer, Landed Knight, Maester .. is +1 ECL
Any member who is a sworn sword, Household servant, smallfolk, Hedge Knight, Sellsword is +0 ECL
Character Level is 6th. (Lower if you want.)
House Steadfast is a Minor House within the Stormlands. They have a repuation for being good horseman and brave. 

*Players: *  lissilambe, Waylander the Slayer, Voidrazor, Azaar, and Enforcer.
*Alternates: * Jdvn1, Tonks, Lot, Agamon.

Hope I covered everything. If not we will find out.   
- Widowmaker


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me on first inspection. Interesting backstory, should prove an interesting setting. What's truly ironic however, is that the campaign I run for my tabletop group (a monthly game, going well) takes place about two years prior to the start of the novels, and has a minor house close to the Marches, but to the west of Nightsong (rather than east where Summerhall is) and allied with House Caron as relatively (for Westerosian characters that is) good people and strong friends. It will be humorously fun to play with the Carons on the flip side of the coin.

Any preferences on my character musings?

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 26, 2006)

lissilambe - My only true preference is you play the one you feel most comfortable with. But story and roleplaying wise I like the idea of the female trying to be a warrior. There are many more things there and not the prejudice with a Dothraki. 

That is interesting that I picked a the house from your tabletop game. Well now you can play something from a different perspective.

Here is also the RG for the game.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 26, 2006)

Is it OK to take Head of House, with the understaning that the fight to keep it may or may not go well? Failing that, Heir still OK right? Oh and what's the maximum on defects?


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 26, 2006)

Voidrazor it is okay to take Head of House - I figure part of the campiagn will be around the fight to keep it. As for the Heir that is a *Prereq* for Head of House. As for defects ... hmm... let me think about that.


----------



## lissilambe (Sep 27, 2006)

Is there any specific format you'd like to see the characters put into? And do you want to see the sheets first, or just have use post them directly to the Rogues' Gallery?

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 28, 2006)

I will get a template up. But post them here for right now and then I will give approval to post to the RG.

*Karrwin Stark * 

*Noble 3/Man at Arms 3/Commander 1*
*Background: * The North
*House Affiliation:* Stark (Great House)
*Social Status:* 4 (Member of a Great House)
*Wealth:* Rank 4
*Reputations:* Natural Leader +4, Skilled Tactician +1
*Influences: *  House Stark +20, Ser Eon Umber +12, Maester Garth +5, Marcus Hornwood +5, Brandon Manderly +10, Tanya Redwyne +5, Jerom Vance +5, Tyler Fossoway +4 (13 Unassigned)

*Hit Points:* 26
*Shock:* 6
*Initiative:* +2
*Movement:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 8/16 (+3 Defense, +2 Dex, +3 longsword/+8 large wooden shield)
*Armor:* 5 (5 chainmail)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+5
*Attack:* Longsword +7 (1d8+1/19-20/x2) 
*Full Attack:* Longsword +7 (1d8+1/19-20/x2) 

*Saves:* Fort +7 (9 vs. cold), Ref +3, Will +7
*Abilities: * Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 16

*Skills:* Diplomacy +11(8), Handle Animal +4(0), Intimidate +14(9), Knowledge (history) +6(4), Knowledge (legends) +2(2), Knowledge (the North) +7(7), Knowledge (nobility) +8(6), Knowledge (religion) +2(2), Knowledge (stewardship) +4(4), Knowledge (warfare) +9(7), Perform (oratory) +6(3), Ride +3(1), Sense Motive +8(6), Spot +4(2), Survival +8(4)

*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Blood of the First Men, Bravado (defense, longsword), Canny (attack, longsword), Hero’s Effort, Literacy, Parry (longsword), Shield Proficiency, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Proficiency (simple, martial), Weapon Specialization (longsword)

*Special Abilities:* Bonus Class Skills (Intimidate, Survival), Favored Skill (Survival), Noble Education, Mandate +1, Noble Standing +4, +2 Handle Animal and Intimidate checks, +2 Fortitude saves vs. cold, Military History +2, Rallying Cry +1

*Defects:* Nemesis (Viserys Targaryen) 3BP 

*Possessions:* As a member of a great house, he has access to most anything he needs for day to day living. 

*Background:*


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 28, 2006)

*Waylander the Slayer and Azaar. * Haven't heard from you in a while. Are you still interested in the game?

_On another note: _ I would like a maximum of 7 character defects. Remember you don't have to take all 7 points, but some help create the character.


----------



## Azaar (Sep 28, 2006)

I wish I could, but I've not had time to sit down and look through the book the way I'd like, plus two other PbPs (one of them a potential solo game) are being worked up right now.  Wish I could do it -- good luck with the game, and I'll likely be lurking to read the action as it unfolds.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2006)

Alright, I've been lurking but this sounds too good to pass up.  So, I'm gonna jump into the pool of alts.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 29, 2006)

Quick question: for my bastard scion of House Steadfast, I want to eventually become a full-fledged Water Dancer, reflecting the sword training he had while in the Free Cities "attending to house affairs" (i.e. gambling and carousing but not directly embarassing the family). The problem is that Water Dancer has some high feat prereqs, and almost all of them require BAB +1, whereas most of my feats (2 from 1st level plus two more for Bastard and Stigma defects) come at level 1, which I'd rather have be Noble.

Can I waive the +1 BAB requirment for Exotic Weapon Prof., Parry, and Weapon Focus?

Edit: You know, nevermind, I can just change my backstory to say that Lord Steadfast sired my character (I'm thinking his name will be Jonas Sand) on some Dornish seaport tavern girl, and he was training as a sailor (man-at-arms) and picked up the basics of the Braavosi Blade before his heritage was discovered (he bears a striking resemblance to his father, Lord Steadfast). Then he was brought home, given an education (1 level of Noble), only to chafe under his father's rule and flee across the seas (3 levels of Knave). Now Jonas is back, and seems to be contrite and wanting to help House Steadfast. Character sheet will be posted when I get a chance (still on vacation).


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 29, 2006)

Azaar - Thanks for the interest

GlassEye - Gotcha down.

Enforcer - No hurry on the character. Enjoy your vacation. We can discuss it when you get back.

Players: lissilambe, Waylander the Slayer, Voidrazor, Enforcer & Jdvn1
Alternates: Tonks, Lot, Agamon, & Glasseye


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Page and I shall come. Thank you for the opportunity. I am mulling over the character concepts. I think I might consider a Maester or playing the youngest brother of the house lord.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds great Waylander. I am glad you are still interested.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2006)

You rang?

I know I was an alternate before. What's up now?

EDIT:
By the way, Fridays and Saturdays are often busier days for me. So, until Sunday or Monday, my posting will be a bit delayed.

Remember, I also don't know a lot about the world. I have the AGoT book, but I'd be more comfortable playing someone who is likewise not aware of the world. If I have to have House connections, maybe something like a servant, or a farmer who grows crops for a House?


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I probably will get my character done by Monday. A lot of good things to think over


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember, I also don't know a lot about the world. I have the AGoT book, but I'd be more comfortable playing someone who is likewise not aware of the world. If I have to have House connections, maybe something like a servant, or a farmer who grows crops for a House?



Hm, having read through the House description, I might want to try something more ambitious in character. I just dont' know how well I'll fit into everything.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 - Yeah whatever you want to do. Play it up. I want you to be comfortable with your character. The world will come with the game. I know that is vague for making a character. The best description I can give is that it is a very feudal type of government.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 30, 2006)

I would recommend that anyone who hasn't read the books give 'em a try. As Widowmaker said, they aren't necessary fot the game. But George R.R. Martin's series is the best fantasy series to come out in a looong time.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2006)

Agreed.  Great books.  Read 'em if you haven't yet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I would recommend that anyone who hasn't read the books give 'em a try.



I've actually read the first few chapters in the first book. They're pretty good, though I got way sidetracked by other books. I do plan on finishing the first book, though I probably won't read past it (I'm currently jaded by series books).


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 1, 2006)

Viviene Grove

Artisan 1/Hunter 3/Raider 2
Background: The Vale of Arryn
House Affiliation: Steadfast (Minor House)
Social Status: 0 (retainer of a Minor House)
Wealth: 
Reputations: The Brat +1
Influences: None yet, until more background is filled in (27 Unassigned)

Hit Points: 17
Shock: 6
Initiative: +7
Movement: 40 ft.
Armor Class:5 (+2 Defense, +3 Dexterity)
Armor: 3 (3 ringmail)
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+6
Attack: Longsword +5 (1d8+1/19-20/x2)
             Longbow +5 (+6 point blank) (1d8; x3) 
Full Attack: Longsword +6 (1d8+1/19-20/x2) 

Saves: Fort +6 (+7 vs. Shock), Ref +9, Will +8
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 14

Skills: Balance +11 (6), Bluff +6 (4), Climb +4 (3), Craft (Domestic Arts) +4 (4), Craft (Fletcher) +5 (5), Handle Animal +5 (4), Heal +6 (3), Know (History) +2 (2), Know (Local Area) +3 (3), Know (Nature) +4 (4), Know (Navigation) +6 (6), Know (Stewardship) +2 (2), Ride +9 (6), Search +6 (6), Sense Motive +5 (4), Spot +5 (4), Survival +4 (3) 

Feats: Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Literacy, Stubborn, Mounted Warrior, Mounted Archery, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (longsword)

Special Abilities: Native Terrain (temperate hills), Quick to Arms, Track, Wilderness Stealth, Fast Movement

Defects: Beyond Your Station (artisan’s focus) 1 BP 

Background: Viviene’s grandfather is Harrik Grove, a sword sword (possibly even a hedge knight in the house’s service?) who has given many good and loyal years to the Steadfast family. Viviene’s mother, Nineve, was married off to secure a good relationship (house undetermined, a house that’s not major, nor hugely prominent, but got some good contacts and maybe has some poor reputation…the Payne family comes to mind, though it doesn’t have to be them). Viviene was raised to be a good young lady, but chafed under the lessons of household management. Worse, she disliked her family (beyond her mother and father). When she was fourteen, she ran away to join her grandfather instead. She had always secretly trained with bow and arrow, and later swords, so when she tried to prove her worth to her grandfather and Steadfast, she did so as a scout and ranger. It took long, hard months but she has slowly proven herself a capable warrior and solid scout, though she still faces an uphill battle among the soldiers. Harrik dotes on her though, and he has made it possible for her continued efforts among the fighting men. Her mother and father are very distressed, but for now, allow her to play her games, and hoping to find some way to get her back into gowns and their house where she belongs.

OOC: this is an adaptation of an NPC being run in my tabletop game. In it, Harrik is a knight, and indeed the master of arms for the house, but I don’t want to start off claiming quite so much in this game where I’m just a player, and an unknown to the GM and group. Hope this history works for you, at least to start, and we can hammer out any of the other issues that might crop up.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've actually read the first few chapters in the first book. They're pretty good, though I got way sidetracked by other books. I do plan on finishing the first book, though I probably won't read past it (I'm currently jaded by series books).




That's a shame.  These books read more like one very long book than a series, like Lord of the Rings (which is essentially 6 books).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's a shame.  These books read more like one very long book than a series, like Lord of the Rings (which is essentially 6 books).



 ... Even worse. 

(And I haven't read LotR)


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 - I am glad you have read a little bit it helps with the world. (Makes my life a little easier.) The series is quite good, but I can understand with the books. I am a very picky reader. 

lissilambe - Character Concept overall looks good. I have a few questions. 

1) Not that Artisan's cannot not be a nobles and such, they can be stewards and such, but have you considered taking Noble as your first level? I was asking because in your history it sounds like her parents are formal and want her in a dress and such.

2) I understand the Hunter classes, but not the raider? A solution may have been that on her way to find her grandfather she fell in with some pirates/raiders with the Borrells of Sweetwater (located on the Fingers in the Vale.) Hence where she also learned some fighting skills.

3)If she was trained by her grandfather why doesn't she have levels in Man-At-Arms?

4)Her mother could be from the Egen's a very minor house in the Vale.

I am not trying to be critical, just making sure I understand.

And actually as I was reading about Viviene's grandfather, Harrik Grove, I was thinking he would be a good Master of Arms. When I saw your note on the bottom, I had to laugh. So House Steadfast has a Master of Arms named Ser Harrik Grove.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 2, 2006)

Still working on the character. Background is taking a little longer than i thought.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 2, 2006)

I've almost finished all my stats (need to place my Influence points and Reputation bonuses) and still need to flesh out my background. Otherwise Jonas Sand is pretty much done. He's a Man-at-Arms 1/Noble 1/Knave 3 and while he's no Syrio Forel, he's fairly handy with a Braavosi blade (Weapon Focus, Finesse for both Attack and Defense, Parry). He's also got a lot of skills, though none are especially high (greater than +6 total bonus) except for Balance. His Bastard defect (3BP) lowers his Minor House Status 2 to Status 1, so his ECL is only +1. His other defects are Stigma (3BP) and Ignoble (1BP). Until his return from Braavos, Jonas has had a tumultuous relationship with House Steadfast.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Waylander - No problem.

Enforcer -  It is looking good. Cannot wait to see him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's a hedge knight? A knight without a house? And a sworn sword? Just a guy devoted to his House?

So, keeping in line with not knowing much about the world, I'm considering playing a younger character (16/18 years old, so still "Adult"), who's been wanting to join the House's force, but was held back for one reason or another (maybe his parents didn't want him to go about fighting, or maybe he came from a poor family and couldn't afford the equipment... I'm not sure what fits the world the best). I, however, have a strong sense of wanderlust and am drawn to exploring the world under the banner of his House. Maybe he just started to work for the House tending the horses or maybe he hasn't quite landed the job yet. He's a good rider and likes swordplay, and shows promise in that regard.

I'd appreciate some feedback on the concept (to help it fit AGoT). And, some mechanical points... would I be social rank 0? I'll probably have a mix of Knave and Man-At-Arms.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 2, 2006)

A hedge knight is a knight (he's taken a vow to the Seven) without lands of his own. He travels to and fro, serving under various lords in return for food and shelter (and pay).

A sworn sword is a soldier devoted to a house, yes.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

_Enforcer beat me to it._

Jdvn1 - Yes a hedge knight is a knight who has not sworn fealty to a particular house. They often travel around finding work, food, and service to small houses. They may stay for a few months and then move on. Many also take there oath very seriously and protect the smallfolk.

Hedge Knights are looked down upon because they serve no house. Many are quite poor and may not even have a complete set of armor. Many attempt to make a living by travelling to tournaments and winning there. They may also gain some fame and finally attach to a house.

A hedge knight might be best described as a Ronin from Feudal Japan. This is the closest assiocation I can think of.

One of the most famous Hedge Knights became Commander of the Kingsguard (Seven bodyguards who protect the king). The one thing to remember a Hedge Knight is still a Knight. (Meaning he has the Knight Prestige Class)

A Sworn Sword is _usually_ a member of a house. In return for room, board, and equipment he protects the house. Basically a guard. Some move up to Master at Arms or Captain of the Guards or some other important position. 

Some others leave there house and become mercanaries. These men become what are called sellswords. _Rare _ 

If you are looking for someone who has wonderlust and such. A hedge knight would not be a bad choice. He could have attached himself to House Steadfast recently. Part of your character history or goals maybe to eventually swear yourself to a house. Nothing says you cannot be a newly raised knight. I would advise an age of eighteen.

If you want to work in the stables that is more of a specialized postion as the House Stablemaster or something to that effect. Same with the master of the hunt or houndmaster. They usually have some fighting ability but nothing like a sworn sword. As a hedge knight that might be some of your additonal duties to work with the horses and such. 

A hedge knight would be Social Status 0. A sworn sword a 1.

I would say one or two levels of knave to represent your youth. Then a at least three levels of man-at-arms. And then one level of knight. This would allow you to be a newly sworn Hedge Knight. 

If this sounds like something you want. I can help you work with it and give you some more info.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Jonas Sand*

*Noble 1/Knave 3/Man-at-Arms 1* (+1 ECL from Social Status, Man-at-Arms was level 1, eventual Water Dancer--I need another +3 BAB and Weapon Spec. and I'm there.)
*Background:* Dorne
*House Affiliation:* Steadfast (Minor House)
*Social Status:* 2 (Bastard Scion of a Minor House)
*Wealth:* Rank 2
*Reputations:* undecided
*Influences:* (26 unspent)

*Hit Points:* 20
*Shock:* 6
*Initiative:* +3
*Movement:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 11 (+3 Defense Bonus, +3 Dex, +5 Braavosi blade (Finesse +3, Parry +2))
*Armor:* 2 (2 leather)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+4
*Attack:* Braavosi Blade +7 (1d6+1/18-20/x2) 
*Full Attack:* Braavosi Blade +7 (1d6+1/18-20/x2) 

*Saves:* Fort +4 (+6 vs. harsh climates), Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12 (Dex was 15 at level 1, +1 from level 4 bonus)

*Skills:* 
-Balance (slippery surfaces; 8+3) +11
-Bluff (gambling; 4+1) +5
-Climb (ropes; 4+1) +5
-Heal (Physic; 1+0) +1
-Intimidate (combat; 4+1) +5
-Knowledge: Foreign Culture–Braavos (customs; 2+2) +4
-Knowledge: History (military; 2+2) +4
-Knowledge: Navigation (stars; 3+2) +5
-Knowledge: Nobility (heraldry; 3+2) +5
-Knowledge: Stewardship (finances; 2+2) +4
-Knowledge: Underworld (contacts; 3+2) +5
-Move Silently (soft step; 3+3) +6
-Perform: Dance (Tavern Dancing; 2+1) +3
-Profession (Sailor; 4+0) +4
-Ride (sand steed; 1+5) +6
-Sense Motive (body language; 5+0) +5
-Speak Language: Free Cities Valyrian (1 rank)
-Spot (ambush; 5+0) +5
-Survival (tracking; 4+0) +4
-Swim (endurance; 4+1) +5
-Tumble (combat; 5+3) +8

*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (braavosi blade), Finesse (attack and defense, braavosi blade), Literacy, Parry (braavosi blade), Shield Proficiency, Weapon Focus (braavosi blade), Weapon Proficiency (simple, martial)

*Special Abilities:* Bonus Class Skills (Knowledge: Navigation, Heal), Noble Education, Illicit Barter, Fortune’s Favor 1/day, Sneak Attack +1d6, +1 to hit from horseback, +2 Fort Saves vs. Harsh environments

*Defects:* Bastard 3BP, Ignoble 1BP, Stigma 3BP (These bought both Finesse feats and some skill points that I haven't spent yet)

*Possessions:* a plain Braavosi blade, leather armor, light horse, "Loyalty"--a better (masterwork if that's okay, Widowmaker) Braavosi blade that is being held for Jonas by Ser Simon's heir.

*Background:* Born to a serving girl in Sunspear castle after she spent a night with the visiting Ser Simon, Jonas Sand was raised along the docks of Sunspear. There, he learned much about seamanship, swimming, and even about the Free Cities from the merchants who travelled there.

As Jonas grew older, he began to work on ships, first as a cabin boy, later as a deckhand. After narrowly escaping severe injury due to a falling sail, Jonas's quick reflexes netted him training as a fighter from his Braavosi captain, Zephon Seran, an accomplished if aging Water Dancer. On leave at Sunspear at the age of 15 (where Jonas did visit his mother, Elena), Ser Vyncent, noticed him while both were relaxing in the same tavern--Jonas is the spitting image of his father (Ser Vyncent's brother), Ser Simon, now the deceased Lord Steadfast.

Jonas was taken back "home," acquainted with Ser Aaron Caron and Ser Simon's legitimate children, and given an education. While Jonas had the intellect to learn everything a well-born noble should learn, he saw little point mastering every subject and would soon grow bored with his tutors. Also, to Jonas's great disappointment, House Steadfast had no one who taught the Braavosi blade, even though Jonas made a decent swordsman with more "traditional" weapons. The only worthwhile thing Jonas found at Summerhall was Ser Vyncent, whom Jonas looked up to as a father-figure and so was willing to play what Jonas calls "the rich man's game." Ser Vyncent also took a liking to Jonas in return, and even gave him a proper steel Braavosi blade, called "Loyalty" to remind Jonas that he has a duty to House Steadfast, even if he is baseborn.

After Ser Vyncent's death, Jonas changed swiftly for the worse under the rulership of Ser Aaron. After Jonas incurred a moderately large gambling debt with some unsavory characters and deflowered several serving girls, Ser Aaron Caron had enough. It was bad enough that he had to take care of Ser Simon's real children, at least they could be molded into good little pawns of House Caron, but this insufferable bastard, conceived before Ser Simon was even made a lord, was intolerable. Ser Aaron paid off Jonas's debts and told him that "he might like to establish House Steadfast interests in the Free Cities." Jonas understood the true intent (the sword Ser Aaron was holding in the same hand on which he wrongfully wore Ser Simon's ring was a big clue) and honestly Jonas was happy to leave Summerhall behind--it was easier than to fight for what was rightfully his half-siblings' and would never be his own.

Jonas took a job on a Braavos-bound ship and spent the last five years under the Titan's watchful gaze. He earned a living as a gambler, a sell-sword who didn't ask too many questions, and duelling bravo. Any coin that didn't go into a cup of wine was spent on Water Dancer tutors. Now he's returned to Summerhall (ruined castle that it still is) and reunited with his now-older siblings. He so far seems genuinely interested in being a loyal sworn sword to House Steadfast and helping his siblings claim their rightful places as heirs. As a symbol of his desire, Jonas uses a plain Braavosi blade taken from a man he killed in a duel in Braavos, having vowed to only take up "Loyalty" once he has regained his honor. Jonas made this vow to Ser Simon's heir and has left the decision as to when his honor will be restored to him. 

Jonas still nurses a deep, abiding hatred for Ser Aaron Caron, but hasn't opposed him openly. After all, Jonas is just a bastard.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 2, 2006)

Lissilambe - As long as you're rearranging stuff, you may want to consider fitting in the Finesse feat as both the offensive and defensive versions will give you a better boost to combat skills than just about anything else. Also maybe just buy a 15 Dex and use the one point from levels to bring it back up to 16. That way you could bump your Con up to 12. An extra 6 HP could save you a lot of grief.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!


			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Hedge Knights are looked down upon because they serve no house. Many are quite poor and may not even have a complete set of armor. Many attempt to make a living by travelling to tournaments and winning there. They may also gain some fame and finally attach to a house.





			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> If you are looking for someone who has wonderlust and such. A hedge knight would not be a bad choice. He could have attached himself to House Steadfast recently. Part of your character history or goals maybe to eventually swear yourself to a house. Nothing says you cannot be a newly raised knight. I would advise an age of eighteen.



Well, I'd wonder, "If I wanted to attach myself to a house, why wouldn't I have done it earlier?" Or, is being looked down up as a hedge knight enough of a reason not to be accepted into a house?


			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> If you want to work in the stables that is more of a specialized postion as the House Stablemaster or something to that effect. Same with the master of the hunt or houndmaster. They usually have some fighting ability but nothing like a sworn sword. As a hedge knight that might be some of your additonal duties to work with the horses and such.



I figured as a younger person, I'd be given more menial tasks.


			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> A hedge knight would be Social Status 0. A sworn sword a 1.
> 
> I would say one or two levels of knave to represent your youth. Then a at least three levels of man-at-arms. And then one level of knight. This would allow you to be a newly sworn Hedge Knight.



That's about what I was thinking too. Ah, to be a young knave...

 I think I'll go with that, then.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Voidrazor - thanks for the help. I did not even notice that until you mentioned it. Good Advice.   

Enforcer - Intial concept looks good. A few question on things?

1) The House Steadfast member that took you back could be Ser Vyncent, Ser Simon's brother. That way a little political influence could help smooth you leaving the ship. That and he would recognize his brother more than anyone else.

2) Yes I believe there will be a member of House Steadfast in the game. 

3) Does Jonas plan on taking the Water Dancer prestige class?

4) If so you may want to mention something of his training in the history. You may name the person and spend a few influence points on that person and the ship captain.

5) From your history I doubt you would have a Sand Steed.

6) How did you acquire the Braavosi Blade? They are very expensive. I understand the rules mechanics, but a little more background would help.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Jdvn1*
> Well, I'd wonder, "If I wanted to attach myself to a house, why wouldn't I have done it earlier?" Or, is being looked down up as a hedge knight enough of a reason not to be accepted into a house?




Yes being a hedge knight is enough for a hedge knight not to be accepted into a house. While a house may supplement its forces with hedge knights, it does not mean they are willing to offer that knight a full position into the house.

Knights are still considered the premier warriors of the battlefield. They are mounted and usually well armed and armored. More so than a typical sworn sword. 

Except for in the North, most Lords were knights first. Hence there is a stigma against Hedge Knights. A commoner could be raised to a Knight. But for a hedge knight to be raised to a lord is almost unheard of.

So most knights are of some noble status in one way or another. Either distant relatives to a noble house. Or something like that.

Another thing is that most Hedge Knights are also testing the house to see if they fit into to it. While a House Knight has the backing and power of a house, he doesn't have to obey the oath. In fact most don't.

A Hedge Knight only has two things his word and reputation. As I said before most take there oath very serious because what they say and do speaks for there reputation. 

It takes time for a hedge knight to be offered a position into a house. Hopefully I have made this situaiton a little more clear. Hence why they have a Social Status of 0.


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 2, 2006)

The Egens work out for me, and glad to think you have the same thought about "Granddad".

As for your commentaries, I'm not all that into making her a fighting machine. So I didn't build her with the mindset of being a bull in combat.  I appreciate your notes on her stats and feats, but I'm pretty happy with the way she is. If you're telling me that this will be a combat-heavy game that this girl is a poor survivalist for, then I might consider having to back out, really. Combat should be rare (if dangerous) in AGoT.

As for her levels in raider, the reasoning is this: she skirmishes. She knows her weaknesses in combat, and makes up for them by being fast and quick. It's not so much she raided and pillaged as much as she just adapts what she learns. Man-at-arms doesn't work for a class for her because she's not a stand-up fighter. I hope that makes sense to you.

Artisan was taken for unknown purposes. First, I didn't want to give her noble until I was more sure about how you'd want to blend grandpa and mom into your story. Second, artisan gives her some decent skills and education, but also showcases the fact that she pretty much rebelled and ignored all her "noble" lessons at every opportunity. Again, hope that makes sense.

If you really think I should move to noble, I'll do that. As for the other stuff, I'm more leery about that. Again, I don't picture a combat-heavy, combat-happy game where I need to worry so much about her combat.

Take care
Don


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 2, 2006)

Are there listed reputations anywhere in the book to pick from or is it something the player creates?


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

One thing I noticed I did not put in the Template for the characters was a description. (Height, Weight, Age, Hair, Eyes, Sex). In the Karrwin Starks background Starman put that information.

So . . . I would like you to give put a description of your character. 

This leads to a interesting question and problem, at least for two or three of the character. What are the family gentic traits of Ser Simon?

When I created the House I left it vague so the players had some say. My only thoughts were something of Ser Simon being carouser. So I figure he was decent looking, maybe something in the eyes attracted the ladies.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Waylander - There is only a brief listing in the book. It is in the Reputation and Influences Chapter. About the third paragraph under "Reputation Descriptors and Bonuses". Page 188 in my book, but I have the Deluxe Edition.


lissilambe - First off I do not see a lot of combat in the game. As you said it is deadly in AGoT. Hence why the suggestions to make you survival a little better. 

But they are not necessary. I want you to be happy and comfortable with your character. 

_As a side note:_ In the other online game I am running. I think in the entire two years we have played we have had one combat. It is not the focus in that game. 

As for the raider/noble/artisan, as long as you have a reason and can explain why you took them I am fine with it. _And you have. _ As I said I just want to be able to understand the motivations and background to help make the game better. 

If you are happy with your character, please give a physical description and then post her in the RG.  

_Edit 1:_
Forgot to mention on the noble thing. Nothing says you cannot take a level of noble later on if it comes up.

_Edit 2:_
*To All: * As the backgrounds come in I will then be able to create House Steadfast a little better. I want to be able to use your backgrounds to help flesh out the House.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Maester Harwyn*
5th level Maester
Background: The Vale of Arryn
House Affiliation: Steadfast (Minor House)
Social Status: +2 (Maester of House Steadfast)
Wealth: 
Reputations: Absent Minded +2, Wise +1
Influences: Citadel +5, Beyond Citadel +5, 40 IP not allocated 

Hit Points: 11
Shock: 5
Initiative: +7
Movement: 30 ft.
Armor Class: 0 (+2 defense, -2 Dexterity)
Armor: 0 (no Armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+0
Attack: Dagger +0 (1d4-2/19-20/x2)

Saves: Fort +4 (+5 vs. Shock), Ref -1, Will + 7
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 6, Con 10, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 16


Skills: Appraise +7, Bluff +9, Alchemy +7, Decipher Script +8, Diplomacy +11, Disable Device +9, Disguise +7, Gather Information +11, Handle Animal +5, Heal +9, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Knowledge (arch) +5, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (local) +9, Knowledge (nature) +4, Knowledge (nobilty) +7, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge, Knowledge (Foreign Culture) +7, Knowledge (Legends)+10, Knowledge (Warfare) +10, Knowledge (Stewardship) +7, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language +5.

Feats: Literacy(free), Leechcraft ( class bonus), Political Connections ( class Bonus), Blood of Andals (Intelligence). Quick Witted (extra), Hard Luck (extra), Fortunes Favor (1st level Feat), Wealth (3rd level feat)

Special Abilities: Rookery, Research, Stargazing, Logic and Reason +1, +0, Mastery (Loremaster), Mastery (Poisoner)

Defects: Dark Secret (2bp), Crippled (3bp), Marked (1bp)

*Background: * 

Maester Harwyn has been appointed as the Maester of House Steadfast as requested by Ser Aaron Caron.  He often appears a befuddled fool and is prone to being absent minded.He also is both weak and fragile which adds to his overall appearance of incompetence. Further, he is missing his right hand, which was supposedly lost in an accident during his training at the Citadel at Oldtown. This is exactly the reason why the Caron’s have seen it to be appropriate to have Harwyn as the Maester of the house. As such, he is often ignored and left alone.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Waylander - Intially looks good. I like the background. I figure you have more. 

*For All:* If you need to send me something you can send it to dunedanranger AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 2, 2006)

Emailed detailed background.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Waylander - Thanx, a reply has been sent.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 2, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Enforcer - Intial concept looks good. A few question on things?
> 
> 1) The House Steadfast member that took you back could be Ser Vyncent, Ser Simon's brother. That way a little political influence could help smooth you leaving the ship. That and he would recognize his brother more than anyone else.



That works! I had a little trouble keeping track of who was alive at what time, but looking back that seems like the obvious choice.



> 2) Yes I believe there will be a member of House Steadfast in the game.



Cool! I want to be called a bastard at least once by a half-sibling.



> 3) Does Jonas plan on taking the Water Dancer prestige class?



You bet!



> 4) If so you may want to mention something of his training in the history. You may name the person and spend a few influence points on that person and the ship captain.



Good point. I'll update my character info in Post #68.



> 5) From your history I doubt you would have a Sand Steed.



Yeah, I agree with that, but couldn't remember off-hand how rare they were. A regular light horse will be fine.



> 6) How did you acquire the Braavosi Blade? They are very expensive. I understand the rules mechanics, but a little more background would help.



I will update my background with this.


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the response, and I'll polish Viviene up and post her tonight or tomorrow. She's in ring mail for the moment, but I've been holding back on her actual equipment list in general not knowing how Harrik would end up.  I should also have her influences picked up when I put her up, now that things seem to be crystallizing a bit more.

As for jdvn1, (and for all of us who are interested) here is a great site with tons of information on various aspects of the world. A good place to start.

http://www.towerofthehand.com/

take care
Don


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 2, 2006)

My character post (#68) is now updated with an improved background. I still need to assign 1BP worth of skill points and Jonas's Reputation and Influence.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like things are starting to shape up. I will need a couple days to work some details out. I hope to have the game started by the end of the week. 

Sound good to everyone?

Enforcer - when you have made your changes you can post to the RG.

Waylander - Your character looks good. When you are ready you can post him as well.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 3, 2006)

I had some questions about Skills: 
-What, if any synergy bonuses can we get?
-Are we using the optional Specialization rules?


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 3, 2006)

Jonas Sand is in the Rogues Gallery. Let me know if you want any breakdowns.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 3, 2006)

Enforcer - Yes we will be using the specializations.

As to the Synergy. That is a little more difficult. I like the aspect and rules that make it a case by case basis. So we will use that as well.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 3, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Enforcer - Yes we will be using the specializations.
> 
> As to the Synergy. That is a little more difficult. I like the aspect and rules that make it a case by case basis. So we will use that as well.



Cool, let me know what if any synergies Jonas may have, otherwise those are not included in his Rogues Gallery writeup.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2006)

lissilambe said:
			
		

> As for jdvn1, (and for all of us who are interested) here is a great site with tons of information on various aspects of the world. A good place to start.
> 
> http://www.towerofthehand.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I just have to be careful to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

lissilambe said:
			
		

> http://www.towerofthehand.com/




Eleven-year-olds read ASoIaF?  Okie-dokie...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2006)

Just curious, as Summerhall castle is a ruin, where is House Steadfast based?  Or is there enough of the castle standing that the house can lodge there?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Still working on it! I figured out my build and feats, though, so I'm hoping the rest will be easy (but I have to figure out reputation and influence and defects and... shock?)

[sblock]Ser Tirron Bright 

Artisan 2/Man at Arms 3/Knight 1
Background: The North
House Affiliation: Steadfast (Minor House)
Social Status: 0 (Hedge Knight)
Wealth: Rank 0
Reputations: (3) Tactical +1, Skilled +1, Kind +1
Influences: (38) Deborah Bright +6, Ser Jaysin +10, Ser Paul +6, Outriders +4, Mora +2 (10 unspent)

Hit Points: 33
Shock: 1
Initiative: +2
Movement: 30 ft.
Armor Class: +13 (+3 Defense, +2 Dex, +8 large wooden shield)
Armor: 11 (+5 Chainmail, +6 large shield)
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+7
Attack: Longsword +7 (1d8+2/19-20/x2), Lance +8 (1d8+2/20/x3)
Full Attack: Longsword +8 (1d8+1/19-20/x2) 

Saves: Fort +7 (+2 vs. cold), Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 11

Skills: Craft: Blacksmithing (Armoursmithing, Weaponsmithing) +8 (8 + 1 spec), Diplomacy (Nobility, Smallfolk) +9 (9 + 1 spec) , Handle Animal (horse) +4 (2), Intimidate +2 (0), Knowledge: Nobility (Etiquette) +5 (5), Knowledge: Religion (Seven) +4 (3), Knowledge: Warfare (Tactics) +5 (6), Ride (Light Warhorse, Heavy Warhorse) +11 (9 + 1 spec), Spot (Ambush) +5 (6)

Feats: Combat Expertise, Mounted Warrior, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (Lance), Blood of the First Men, Fortune's Favour

Special Abilities: Bonus Class Skills (Survival), Focus (Craft[])

Defects: (6) Dark Secret (Orphan) +1, Dark Secret (Illegitimate Knighthood) +2, In Service (House Steadfast) +3 (get Power Attack, Tough, or Weapon Focus [Longsword])

Possessions: 

Background: "... And the knight slew the great beast, saving the townsfolk..." Tirron doesn't remember much about his childhood, but he remembers all that he cares to remember. He grew up in an orphanage in Winterfell, run by Miss Deborah Bright, a little lady from farther south. She used to delight her children with fabulous stories of places farther south--where it was warmer. The children would love hearing these stories, but none took them to heart like little Tirron did.

He had trouble with other children in the city--they'd taunt the orphans and call them names, and Tirron always challenged them, wanting to slay the great beasts and save his orphan townsfolk allies. And Tirron always was sent home a mess.

As soon as he was able, Tirron left Winterfell to travel south to discover the mystical lands Miss Deborah had told him about--he never found them. But, he did find a knight. Ser Jaysin came upon Tirron quite a ways away from Winterfell as Tirron was trying to barter for some supplies with some merchants on the road. "I'm on my way to become a knight, honest." He'd say. "I'll protect your caravan on the trip." They weren't buying it.

Tirron wasn't sure why Ser Jaysin stopped for the boy, but he did. Ser Jaysin approached Tirron wearing his gleaming armor and perched high upon a mighty steed--how could Tirron know the difference?--and asked if Tirron wanted to be properly trained.

That Tirron happily accepted wasn't much of a surprise, the surprise was that he took to it so well. He learned about taking care of a steed, taking care of his equipment, using it properly, wielding a weapon, and he became very skilled, and Ser Jaysin eventually knighted him. On their travels, Ser Jaysin started to enter Tirron into tournaments, where Tirron earned some decent equipment. 'Ser Tirron' became a name of very minor renown, though his opponents knew to expect a formidable opponent. Between tournaments, Tirron started to ask Ser Jaysin about his life--Jaysin had learned to be a knight entirely on his own. He was never knighted, and Tirron's on knighthood wasn't legit.

By then, it was too late. Tirron was already known as a knight, and a knight from House Steadfast had approached him to talk to him, intrigued by his success in tournaments. Ser Paul asked if Ser Tirron would join the Outriders in exchange for safety and equipment. After Ser Tirron was asked to join the Outriders, Ser Jaysin had disappeared. He was on his own, honored by the invitation to join House Steadfast.

That he joined wasn't a surprise, the surprise was the he took to it so quickly. Ser Paul was apparently somewhat impressed by Tirron's style, and when Tirron isn't riding, he can often be found eating Mora's food. "I've never seen so much food in my life!" And Mora doesn't mind feeding Steadfast's newest knight.
[sblock=Notable People]Deborah Bright was from the Dorne region, and that's where her stories took place. She was a charitable soul who wanted to help children in the North for her own reasons--probably that it was a needy area. She runs Bright Orphanage with care, but she never received enough donations to run it as well as it should have been run. When Tirron left Winterfell, he took Bright as his surname because a) that's where considered himself to be from (of Bright) and b) Deborah and the orphanage was his only family.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 6, 2006)

GlassEye - They will be based out of Summerhall. I was going to detail this a little more. There is enough of the Castle that remains to base the House there. But that will be part of the campaign to rebuild the place. I hope to have info up tomorrow for you on the background a little more.

Even I am running behind, Sorry!   

Jdvn1 - Just so you are aware if you need assistance let me know. On a side note there are not to many knights from the North, but that could be the reason why you left and are know in the Southern Part of the Kingdom.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 - Just so you are aware if you need assistance let me know. On a side note there are not to many knights from the North, but that could be the reason why you left and are know in the Southern Part of the Kingdom.



That is what I was thinking. As a hedge knight, I'd have been kind of an outcast anyway, so wanderlust would have been a way to periodically avoid badness.

But, having been a wandering hedge knight, I'm not quite sure who I'd have Influence over, or if my reputation would precede me. I'm currently considering having been raised in an orphanage (Bastardy? Dark Secret?) and my current rank and equipment is thanks to being In Service to House Steadfast, who became interested in me after a good showing in a local tournament.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 - I like the idea of the orphanage thing. If you are from the North, Winterfell is the closest thing to a big city that would have an orphanage. You could have started your fighting career as a swords man. Or you could have apprenticed under another Hedge Knight. Then by winning tournaments you gained your armor and equipment. 

You could have tried to return to the North but was shunned. Hence why you have traveled south. 

Your Influence can be over anyone. Another couple Hedge Knights, your old master, a bartender/innkeeper, a fromer lord, even secret ones that you want me to keep track of.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's the first draft of my character Osric Steadfast. Let me know if he needs toned down a bit  :\ 


```
Lord Osric Steadfast Noble 3 / Man-at-Arms 1

Str 12 +1 4 cost
Dex 10 +0 2 cost
Con 14 +2 6 cost
Int 14 +2 6 cost
Wis 10 +0 2 cost
Cha 16 +3 8 cost +1 level

HP 23
Shock 7
AC 5/11(+2 defence +3 Cha/+6 shield)
Armor 8
BAB +3
Attack +6 (d8+1 longsword)
Ranged +3 (d6+1 bow)

Fort +5 (3 base +2 Con)
Ref +1 (1 base 0 Dex)
Will +3 (3 base 0 Wis)

Influence 59 (15 status 32 class levels 12 Cha +5 Heir +7 Political Connections)
Reputation 5 Wise beyond his years
Wealth 5 (temporarily 4 due to hiring mercenaries, laborers, and ships)

Feats:
Heir
Head of House
Wealth
Political Connections
Gold Breeder
Fame: Wise beyond his years
Bravado: Longsword defence

Defects:
Blind Fury (1): Father's name disparaged
Dark Secret (1): Worships the Stranger
Marked (3): 6'9" tall but wire thin, no eyebrows or hair
Nemesis (2): Aaron Caron

Skills: (63 points: 51 from class levels, 9 from noble bonus skills, and 3 from defects) 
Bluff(fast-talk) +8 (5 ranks +3 Cha) +10 when social staus applies
Diplomacy(nobility) +10 (7 ranks +3 Cha +3) +18 when social staus applies (Bluff, Know: Nobility, & Sense Motive synergies)
Gather Information(gossip) +8 (3 ranks +3 Cha +2 Synergy)
Intimidate(old blood) +10 (5 ranks +3 Cha +2 Synergy) +12 when social staus applies
Know: Architecture(castles) +7 (5 ranks +2 Int)
Know: History(military) +4 (2 ranks +2 Int)
Know: Local(Summerhall environs) +9 (7 ranks +2 Int)
Know: Nobility(etiquette) +7 (5 ranks +2 Int)
Know: Stewardship(agriculture) +9 (7 ranks +2 Int)
Know: Warfare(logistics, strategy, tactics) +9 (7 ranks +2 Int)
Perform: Oratory(hight society) +5 (2 ranks +3 Cha)
Ride(heavy war horse) +2 (2 ranks 0 Dex)
Sense Motive(speech) +7 (7 ranks 0 Wis)
Spot(ambush) +7 (7 ranks 0 Wis)
```

Background:
Although Osric was odd looking even as a child, his early years were carefree. His sunny disposition won over family and servants alike. But when the plague took his parents a pall came over him. The child was still engaging, but he took on a seriousness that belied his age. Wanting the best education possible for his nephew and forseeing turmoil at home, Ser Vyncent sent him to court with Maester Aethelweared to attend and tutor him.

While still several years from his majority, Osric turned out to be a quick study, both of the intrigues of King's Landing and numerous other matters concerning his future role. He was in no position to be a major player in the game of thrones, but over the next couple of years he did manage to, through flattery, cozy up to both Varys and Peter Baelish of the small council, at least enough to loosen their tongues somewhat. Neither councilor shared any sensitive secrets with the youngster. The advice they did share, however, proved quite valuable. With the help of Maester Aethelweared, Osric invested his relatively modest inheiritence in several lucrative schemes Littlefinger mentioned, magnifying the lordlings resources seveal times over in just a few years.

During this time, Osric visited his family home several times. While these trips allowed him to solidify his ties with those who had sworn themselves to House Steadfast, no amount of diplomacy could prevent the souring of his relationship with Aaron Caron. Perhaps it was the way that Osric made a point of not eating or drinking anything the regent offered until he saw that Aaron himself had eaten some. Or perhaps it was the warmth with which he was greeted by house staff. Whereas the regent's own reception was typically cordial but cold. Whatever the case, Aaron certainly has no intention of giving up his seat for Steadfast's scion. One one of his last visits Caron decided that Osric's advisor must be overly competant. The regent then arranged for Maester Aethelweared to 'fall down' a stairway, breaking his neck.

In the last few months Osric has remained far from idle. In a carriage repainted and re-horsed every few days he travelled to Yronwood. There, he recruited the Dog's Tongues, a small mercenary company led by Lord Anders bastard Aleksyndr Sand. He also brought a slightly more sizable group of foreign laborers and stonemasons into his employ. He then sailed with them part-way up the nameless river running between the marches and Cape Wrath. When the ships could go no farther, they hiked through the mountains to set up camp at a point a few days march from Summerhall. From there, Osric returned alone to Summerhall. There he asked a trusted retainer (perhaps Viviene Grove?) to start rumors of a bandit uprising to the north.

When Aaron goes forth to quash the purported rebellion, Osric declares himself Lord of Summerhall and sends for his encamped men to supplement the local hedge knights in defense of his claim.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Voidrazor - things are looking good. I don't think he is overpowerful or needs to be toned down. Each character has there importance.

To All - I am sorry I have not posted more. I am very busy at work. Working close to 20 hour days. My personal time to get the game started has gone to zero. I am hoping to have things going by Tuesday. Please forgive me, my job has a some requirements beyond my control.


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 8, 2006)

and my apologies for not getting Viviene finished up and posted to the gallery. This week has gotten away from me, but tomorrow should happen.

Don


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 8, 2006)

I couldn't find any information on the Seven Gods in the book. And, the previously mentioned site seems to be spotty in certain spots, so...

http://www.towerofthehand.com/reference/k/01367/index.html
Is there anything I should know other than the stuff on there?

I'm considering having the orphanage be run by some septons or septas (is that the right pluralization?). Do the Seven have any enemies?


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 8, 2006)

lissilambe - No problem. Believe me I understand.

Jdvn1 - Information on the Seven Gods is limited in my opinion. As far as enemies - no not really. There are two other faiths but they are limited. The Old Gods are still respected in the North. And Rhollar is in South (Dorne). Otherwise the Seven hold a main stay with the rest of the Kingdom. 

The next novel will bring more information. But as far as game influence, not much more.

And yes you did it correct: Septons and Septas.

If you are from the North it would be rare, but not improbible, that the church would have an orphanage. Elsewhere it would be common. 

Hope this answered your questions.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2006)

Ser Simon died four years ago. So this has given Aaron Caron time to setup things in Summerhall. He has not done much over those years. He spends more time hunting, than really look after things.

Here is a break down of House Steadfast:

House Steadfast
“Steadfast and Loyal”

OSRIC STEADFAST, Lord of Summerhall,

	- his siblings:
		- {BRANDT}, his eldest brother, died of the Grey Plague along with his parents
- LADY TYRA, his youngest sister, a maid of seven, a sick child, a ward in House Nightsong, betrothed to Aaron Caron
		- JONAS SAND, his baseborn brother, an aspiring Water Dancer
	- his cousin: 
- ADDAM STEADFAST, a son of Ser Vyncent, a squire to Ser Arthur Mandywood

- his household:
	- MAESTER HARWYN, healer, tutor, and counselor, absent minded and ignored
		- SER HARRICK GROVE, master-at-arms
		- his granddaughter, VIVIENE GROVE, an aspiring Warrior
	- SEPTA SARAH, House Septa, teacher, a beautiful and shrewd women
- The STARK, a Hedge Knight in the service of House Steadfast
- SER RICKARD SHARPE, another Hedge Knight, a childhood friend of Ser Simon’s
- SER ALLISTER, former commander of House Steadfast’s Outriders

	- House Caron and its retainers: 
	- AARON CARON, Regent and Steward of Summerhall
			- Betrothed to Lady Tyra
 	- SER BRYN MORRIGEN, Aaron Caron’s friend
	- SER PAUL WENSINGTON, Commander of House Steadfast’s Outriders
- SANDOR CARON, captain of the guards, a distant cousin
- SER EDWARD ERROL, Master of the Hunt
- JONATHON, Aaron Caron’s squire, called “Toad”
- JAMIS, Aaron Caron's manservant
- DOBERT, Kennel and Houndmaster
- TODWYCK, Master of Fields
- GREENE, Stablemaster
- MORA, Kitchenmaster
- FREDRYCK, a member of the guard

Summerhall was built by King Daeron II just before he was married to a Dornish Princess. He built it as a gift to her. They used it as a summer retreat to get away from the oppressing heat in King's Landing.

It was used sporadicly thereafter until Prince Rhaegor. Rhaegor used the castle often and took a liking to the place. 

Summerhall was built as a light castle. Built more for comfort than war. During Robert's Rebellion it was sieged three times. Finally on the third time it fell. The attackers did not leave much standing.

After the Rebellion it was given to House Steadfast. Unfortuneately Ser Simon met an early death and things have not been as kind. House Caron now watches over House Steadfast and Summerhall.

Today Summerhall is a ghost of its former glory. Of the four walls that once stood all that remains is one corner with a small tower. From the shattered remains a defensible manor house with a small yard has been built.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2006)

Hope this is enough info to start the game.

What other background info would you like to see?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 - Information on the Seven Gods is limited in my opinion.



Ah, I found more information on page 351... in the non-deluxe version of the book. It's limited, but there's also other information on the world. Apparently, I don't have to have been knighted to take 'Ser' and to call myself a knight? Though it's looked down upon, it might qualify as a Dark Secret, right?


			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> As far as enemies - no not really. There are two other faiths but they are limited. The Old Gods are still respected in the North. And Rhollar is in South (Dorne). Otherwise the Seven hold a main stay with the rest of the Kingdom.
> 
> The next novel will bring more information. But as far as game influence, not much more.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's all really useful! Thanks!


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2006)

Jdvn1- Yes that could be a dark secret and story you are hiding.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2006)

House Caron of Nightsong

House Caron is an old and powerful house from the Dornish Marches. Leaders of house take the title Lord of the Marches. They have long guarded the Stormlands from attacks emanating from the Reach and Dorne. Nightsong, the house's seat is like the house - old and strong. It sits at the northern end of Prince's Pass.

House Caron is rumored to have a hatred for House Steadfast because of there association with Dorne. During the rebellion some Dornish helped Robert Baratheon. A fact often over looked by many, mainly because Dorne sided with the Targaryen's during the Rebellion.

-House Caron

Lord Seamus Caron
- Lord of Nightsong, Lord of the Marches

his family:
-his wife, Lady Erika of House Royce. 
-his daughter, Amaemda, a maid of fifteen
-his son, Romer, a squire of twelve, in the service of House Baratheon at Storm's End

his siblings:
-his brother, Septon Wyllem, in service at King's Landing
-his brother, Aaron, Regent of Summerhall

_More to come._


House Caron can muster about 3,000 men to fight. There is a poor foot to horse ratio, perhaps 5:1. Most soldiers though are well trained and experienced because of invasions from Dorne or the Reach. 

House Steadfast can muster about 500 men to fight. There is a good horse to foot ratio, almost 2:1. However most of House Steadfasts soldiers are Hedge Knights, formed into a large group known as the 'Outriders'.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2006)

Voidrazor

[sblock] I think I noticed a mistake on Lord Osric. Making sure I did the math right. But I think your longsword attack should be a +3. I think you added Bravado to your attack? If I am doing the math wrong or missed something please let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 10, 2006)

Widowmaker [sblock]You're right. The RG thread version has now been updated to correct this.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 - How is your character coming?

To All - Is everyone ready? How is the setting so far? Any questions?


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 11, 2006)

Would it be possible to get a timeline of events? Like Robert Baratheon crowned in XXX, Ser Simon made Lord of Summerhall in XXX, Lord Simon and wife die of plague in XXX, etc.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I'm ready but I do have a few questions. Is the Steadfast line of Dornish (Rhoynish) descent or is it associated in some other way?

Also how closely tied to the Carons is Ser Wensington? What were the circumstances of him being selected to succeed Ser Allister as commander of the Outriders?


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 11, 2006)

The Steadfast line is of unknown lines. They have been present in the Stromlands for many generations. Most of the Steadfasts have featrures of strong Andal blood line. There has been some mixed marriages, which have produced children with some Rhyonish features. One thing that is known is that they have always had ties to Dorne as well. Many believe this where the Steadfasts picked up there horsemanship and riding abilities.

Ser Wensington is a childhood friend of Aaron Caron's. He was knighted about three years ago and was serving House Caron at Nightsong. He fufilled his duties and recently arrived at Summerhall where he took command of the 'Outriders'.

The Sigil of House Steadfast: Two horses on opposite sides riding towards each other. The colors of the house are Black Horse on a red field.

Timeline of Events
Robert's Rebellion - 283
Robert Baratheon's Coronation - 284
Ser Simon Steadfast raised to Lord of Summerhall - 285
Lord Simon's death of the plague - 288 
Aaron Caron named Regent of Summerhall - 289
Greyjoy Rebellion - 290
Current Year - 292
(Novels start in the Year 299)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 - How is your character coming?



Just about done. Hope to have him posted sometime tomorrow. I have to figure out equipment, based on the Wealth system.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 11, 2006)

Jdvn1- Sounds good. 

You don't have to get to detailed. I am very flexible with equipment and wealth in this type of setting. If it was a more classic game I would but being that you are a member of a household many things are going to be available in a supply room, guard house, stable, kitchen, and so on....


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 11, 2006)

Ready and waiting


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 11, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Timeline of Events
> Robert's Rebellion - 283
> Robert Baratheon's Coronation - 284
> Ser Simon Steadfast raised to Lord of Summerhall - 285
> ...




Excellent, thank you! When does Vyncent die on his wedding night, some time in 289? That'll give Jonas about a year's worth of time at Summerhall, which will work just fine.

I'll add the following to Jonas's background: found by Vyncent at 15 (288) shortly after Lord Simon's death, left Summerhall after Vyncent's death (289), returned just a few weeks ago (292).

Voidrazor, this will make Jonas 19, older than Osric. Is that okay? Also, if you haven't already, please see Jonas's background regarding the oath he swore to Osric upon returning from Braavos (also assuming that's okay with you).


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds about right Ser Vyncent (I guess technically Lord Vincent) died in 289.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 12, 2006)

Enforcer - Both Jonas' age and oath are certainly fine with me. Assuming the manor house has something akin to a throne, Osric will hang Loyalty on the wall very close to the seat. Having a Braavosi blade there will probably cause some stir, especially among those that know it is a bastard's sword   . But Osric is much more concerned with honoring those who have sworn fealty to House Steadfast than he is with maintaining strict propriety.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh, I don't think I mentioned this before, but I decided to take Artisan instead of Knave because I didn't feel the first level Knave ability (Illicit Barter) fit my character's concept very well.

I'm not sure about the Defects because "slight," "more serious," and "severe" are judgement calls, and In Service is an optional defect.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2006)

... Okay, I _think_ I'm done.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 12, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Having a Braavosi blade there will probably cause some stir, especially among those that know it is a bastard's sword   .



Heh, but not a bastard sword.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 13, 2006)

Jdvn1- Looks good. 

All- It looks like we are ready to start. Things should be up in a short while.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 13, 2006)

I would like to spend some of my unallocated influence points. Would this be ok?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Jdvn1- Looks good.



The defects are fine, then? I think I figured out how armor class and armor work, but I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 14, 2006)

Waylander - Yes you can spend your unspent influence.

Jdvn1- Yes your character looks good, defects are fine. I am still looking over the armor. But it looks correct. (Armor rules are little different.)

~ ~ ~

The first post is up and here is the link: In Character Thread  - Game Thread 

It took me a little while to figure out where to start. But I hope this works!


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 16, 2006)

Widowmaker - Do you want to keep the party together at all times, as much as possible or is it not an issue? I'm inclined to take Viviene up on her offer to scout. But will send others instead if necessary. Your preferences in this will effect other planning as well.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 17, 2006)

Voidrazor - It does not really matter. I would prefer to keep the party together. But at times (like this) it makes sense to send others out. I am trying to think of ways to help make this better, roleplaying wise. 

As long as the group can come to a middle ground on it. I think most things are possible.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 17, 2006)

*Jdvn1* - I didn't mention it, but your character looks good and can be posted to the RG.

*All* - I am just wondering how you feel things are going intially? I am always open to suggestions. Please comment, It helps!  If there is something you want to see or do. . .  This is the only way the game can get better. 

At least to begin I have a few specific things that will happen, but I would like you the players to run the game. Overall I have a timeline and event table created. But your decisions and actions will determine a lot of things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry, I've been really busy around here. I travelled over the weekend and I've been gushing about a new girlfriend for the past two days. Hopefully I'll get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm liking the opening, it's an effective mood-setter I think. The interplay of characters has been fine (even if gramps is a bit quiet   ). I'm looking forward to moving past this opening scene and some smaller clusters of RP with the various interesting characters. A chance to talk with Septa Sarah, and definitely interested in what Alek has to say. 

So far soo good, and if I think of anything to add in I'll be sure to bring it up.

Take care
Don


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 - No problem. I understand. Enjoy and join when you are ready.

Voidrazor - That goof was my fault with the Septa. I misread the names. No big deal. It worked out and it is a good roleplaying situation. Whoops.

All - It is possible to continue conversations even though they have ended. While the game is linear, it doesn't have to be. There can be three conversations going on at once. Does this make sense.

Example
[sblock] Character A can be talking to Character B. They are talking about subject 4. They continue to talk. But the conversation continues. A can still talk to B about a new subject 5.

But in the next line down continue to speak about subject 4.

Makes sense. I have a better posting of this but i tried to keep it simple. [/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 19, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> *All* - I am just wondering how you feel things are going intially? I am always open to suggestions. Please comment, It helps!  If there is something you want to see or do. . .  This is the only way the game can get better.
> 
> At least to begin I have a few specific things that will happen, but I would like you the players to run the game. Overall I have a timeline and event table created. But your decisions and actions will determine a lot of things.



I'm enjoying myself so far!


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 19, 2006)

No worries about the thing with Septon Sarah. As you said it made things interesting. And yes I'm having a blast too.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 19, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> No worries about the thing with Septon Sarah. As you said it made things interesting. And yes I'm having a blast too.



Totally unimportant nitpick : Septa Sarah. Septons are male, septas are female.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 19, 2006)

Doh, I'll remember in the future.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wanted to mention:

My character has been in the RG, if you haven't noticed, though I plan to include a description and probably a personality section, as well as clean up a couple details I haven't gotten around to.

I'm in the process of catching up with the reading, currently. It's 3:20am here right now, so I don't know what that tells you.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 22, 2006)

Jdvn1- No need to worry. Take your time.


----------



## Starman (Oct 22, 2006)

I just found out that my best friend, Widowmaker, passed away a few hours ago in a car accident. I don't know any of the details. He leaves behind a beautiful daughter. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry that such a terrible thing has happened.  My thoughts are with you, and his family and friends.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just... wow.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 23, 2006)

My condolences. That is a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a terrible tragedy, my condolences.


----------



## lissilambe (Oct 23, 2006)

Stunning, terrible news. I'm truly sorry for you and his family. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Take care
Don


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 23, 2006)

I am shocked and speechless. My condolences and if there is anything I can do to help, just ask!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2006)

Details are here, gang. My heart goes out to his friends and family. I'm so sorry.


----------

